# Memphis 16- ST1000D



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Driving along wit the beat playing and the sub amp shut off. Found the fuse for the amp power under the hood blew. Went to put another fuse in and it sparked. Disconnected the power to the amp and then I could install a fuse without it sparking. So it seems the amp is grounding out. Took the bottom plate off and don't see anything burned on he board nor does it smell burnt.

Anything I can or should test?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Are your wires pinched anywhere? Or another thing to look for if you blew the inline fuse...did you look at the fuses on the amp itself?


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2008, 08:17 AM~11204556
> *Are your wires pinched anywhere? Or another thing to look for if you blew the inline fuse...did you look at the fuses on the amp itself?
> *





I bet your power wire is rubbing on something and has exposed bare wire somewhere.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The amp itself did not blow its internal fuses. The installation was tight so I didn't think the power wire itself was grounding out.....the only place it could be would be on the amp itself because after I disconnected the power wire off the amp I could then plug the fuse back in without blowing it. hhhmmmm...


But I will double check that guys tonight....good looking out. I'll let you know. Thanks.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2008, 08:45 AM~11204706
> *The amp itself did not blow its internal fuses.      The installation was tight so I didn't think the power wire itself was grounding out.....the only place it could be would be on the amp itself because after I disconnected the power wire off the amp I could then plug the fuse back in without blowing it.   hhhmmmm...
> But I will double check that guys tonight....good looking out.  I'll let you know. Thanks.
> *




Oh shit, misread your first post. I thought you meant you unplugged it from the battery and it would stop sparking.

Try your remote wire possibly?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 AM~11204775
> *Oh shit, misread your first post.  I thought you meant you unplugged it from the battery and it would stop sparking.
> 
> Try your remote wire possibly?
> *


Well the remote wire just tells the amp to turn on and off. The fuse that blew is on the main power wire for the amp. I need to test it with a meter to see if its truly grounding out internal but I'm not sure exactly what setting to put the tester on.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2008, 09:09 AM~11205160
> *Well the remote wire just tells the amp to turn on and off.  The fuse that blew is on the main power wire for the amp.    I need to test it with a meter to see if its truly grounding out internal but I'm not sure exactly what setting to put the tester on.
> *


Put the tester on 12 volt. 

The fuses within the amp can still blow even if it was just your remote wire grounding out. 

If you want to narrow it down put in fuses....install power wire with no remote, and remote with no power wire....that should tell you which one has the issue.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Also...it is not uncommon for remote wires to come loose from back of deck......check to see if remote wire is grounding out behind deck. 

(just a couple options for you to look into, chances are good something is just grounding out, and it is not the amp)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2008, 11:14 AM~11205199
> *Put the tester on 12 volt.
> 
> The fuses within the amp can still blow even if it was just your remote wire grounding out.
> ...



Well what I wanted to do was set the tester to read the postive terminal on the amp (no power connected) and see if it shows a ground. That way I know if it was the amp for sure or not. 

Again the fuses within the amp are not blown. Just on the main power wire that came directly from the battery in the engine compartment.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2008, 01:01 PM~11207185
> *Well what I wanted to do was set the tester to read the postive terminal on the amp (no power connected) and see if it shows a ground.  That way I know if it was the amp for sure or not.
> 
> Again the fuses within the amp are not blown.  Just on the main power wire that came directly from the battery in the engine compartment.
> *


I would definitely check your remote and power...it really sounds like something is either pinched and grounding out...or touching some place. Make sure you have solid connections everywhere. Check to see if your ground (not on the amp, but actual chasis ground) is solid. If something internally went bad on the amp there would be an excellent chance the internal fuses would have gone. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Went out and plugged the power and ground back into the amp (left the bottom cover panel off). Went under the hood and tried to put the fuse in....it sparked....every time I tried to put it in and and I heard something in the trunk. Went back to the trunk and the amp was spitting some smoke out...and then I picked it up smelled the burnt smell from the board. But nothing looks burnt on the board and the internal fuses a not blown...but there was definite smoke. Some component must be smoked.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11212271
> *Went out and plugged the power and ground back into the amp (left the bottom cover panel off).  Went under the hood and tried to put the fuse in....it sparked....every time I tried to put it in and and I heard something in the trunk.  Went back to the trunk and the amp was spitting some smoke out...and then I picked it up smelled the burnt smell from the board.  But nothing looks burnt on the board and the internal fuses a not blown...but there was definite smoke.  Some component must be smoked.
> *


That sucks ass. Never heard of those memphis amps taken a poop like that.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I took the amp completely apart afterwards......slide the board out of the casing. I was thinking maybe I could see something burned on top of the board but nope....looks normal. So its grounding between where the power is input and the internal fuses.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 30 2008, 07:22 AM~11213912
> *I took the amp completely apart afterwards......slide the board out of the casing.  I was thinking maybe I could see something burned on top of the board but nope....looks normal.  So its grounding between where the power is input and the internal fuses.
> *


IS it possible the wire is touching ground when you put it into the amp?

I know I have had that issue before where inside the amp the wires touch each other.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nope....it was not. Wires were completely in the proper holes for power and ground...the holes don't open up to the inside of the amp and they are soldered straight to the board.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 30 2008, 08:31 AM~11214247
> *Nope....it was not.  Wires were completely in the proper holes for power and ground...the holes don't open up to the inside of the amp and they are soldered straight to the board.
> *


Dam, that is crazy. Do you have a seperate small amp you don't care a whole lot about? Or an old amp you have had laying around for a while? Maybe try hooking that up to see what happens if you do.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its the amp....it smoked....it smells burnt. Now I have to see about getting it fixed or figure out what component burnt out and replace it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 30 2008, 09:21 AM~11214565
> *Its the amp....it smoked....it smells burnt.  Now I have to see about getting it fixed or figure out what component burnt out and replace it.
> *


That sucks. That is honestly the first time I have ever heard of someone smoking on of those. I had my 1500D for almost 3 years with no issues....and my brothers wife's had hers for about that long too. That sucks man. 

I am pretty sure you can just have your local dealer send them back to Memphis to be fixed though.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Sell me the AMP so I can have a Matching set.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

OR.......can YOU tell me how to test/fix it!?!?!?!??! :worship: :cheesy: 


I took the thing apart...slide the board out....nothing looks burnt on either side of the board. Again it didn't blow the internal fuse but something smoked on it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Still no luck with it?


----------



## dbseeker (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its just sitting on a table. lol I need to get it fixed...or buy another amp.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2008, 02:36 PM~11374025
> *Its just sitting on a table.  lol    I need to get it fixed...or buy another amp.
> *


Lol. honestly I would just contact your local Memphis distributor and have them send it in for servicing. Turn around is usually about a month, but comes back good as new! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 12:49 PM~11381406
> *Lol. honestly I would just contact your local Memphis distributor and have them send it in for servicing. Turn around is usually about a month, but comes back good as new!  :biggrin:
> *



They fixed one for me. It cost $150 for the exact same amp. BIGTONY has it now, if you end up buying one, PM him to see if he wants to fleece it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 19 2008, 12:23 PM~11382912
> *They fixed one for me.  It cost $150 for the exact same amp. BIGTONY has it now, if you end up buying one, PM him to see if he wants to fleece it.
> *


Good info! 

You can usually pick them up off egay for cheap too.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I just checked and there are a couple distributors right by me....I'm going to try to run it to one of those places tomorrow! :thumbsup: And then buy another one on ebay and run one to each sub. j/k lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 04:31 PM~11383654
> *I just checked and there are a couple distributors right by me....I'm going to try to run it to one of those places tomorrow!  :thumbsup:  And then buy another one on ebay and run one to each sub.  j/k lol
> *



Just get Memphis repair number and deal directly with them. I don't fuck with middlemen if I can get around it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Aug 19 2008, 01:31 PM~11383654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree....I try to avoid going to the middle man at all costs, but if necessary I do. Only problem with middle men is it always seems to delay the process by like a month!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I called Memphis and they said if you don't have the original receipt I couldn't send it directly to them. :uh: So I went to a distributor yesterday and dropped it off....they said they should have word next week on the repair and cost.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11403005
> *I called Memphis and they said if you don't have the original receipt I couldn't send it directly to them.  :uh:  So I went to a distributor yesterday and dropped it off....they said they should have word next week on the repair and cost.
> *


I would assume around $100.....that is usually the going rate for work done on amps. Cheaper then buying a new amp....but still sucks!


----------

